# WTS: Fish and Aquatic Life Dual T5 HO Light Fixtures/Ph Monitor/ Ehiem Canster Filter



## ethanhunter (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey, I have some Lights, filters, and Ph monitors to sell

2 AquaticLife 48" Dual T5 HO 2 Lamp Fixture- $110ea or $200 for both 2 months old purchased brand new









1 Pinpoint Ph Monitor/Controller- turns off and on Co2 - $160 its only 2 months old purchased brand new










1 Eheim pro II Canister Filter System, Extra Spray bar- $200 2 months old Purchased brand new



















I have a bunch of Christmas moss on branch- $20

Fishes

1 Blue ram - $10









1 Red iran Rainbow Fish- $8









2 Bosami Rainbows fish $8ea or 15 for 2









2 Dwarf blue Rainbow fish $5

2 Bleeding Heart tetras $5









2 Black Tetra $5

2 sliver Tetras $5

8 or 9 neon Tetras $5









1 Flame goumai fish and red tetra $5

If interested PM or call/text 384-7772 
If you want pics let me know


----------

